# **NEED PALM Bch Shores ONLY-Mar 27-31 (cpl)



## TIMESHARE-HO (Mar 7, 2015)

NEED PALM BCH SHORES OR VERY CLOSE, 
FOR A WEDDING... MAR 27-31 

STUDIO/1BR
THANK U..

JILL 904-403-7019 OR EMAIL PLS
jillmazz222@yahoo.com


----------

